# EMV Schirmung Motorleitung mit FU



## BerndStein (11 Oktober 2015)

Hallo ich bins!!

Stehe wieder einmal vor einem kleinen Problem (welches für mich ein  GROSSES ist wegen Unerfahrenheit). Ich soll ein Schaltschrank planen mit  drei Abwasserpumpen. Diese Pumpen sind "Altbestand". Keine geschirmte  Leitung, kein FU davorgeschaltet. Wenn die alten Pumpen erneuert werden,  hat man die Möglichkeit eine geschirmte Motorleitung zu verwenden.

Im neuen Schrank möchte ich gerne Fu`s verwenden. Bei Motoren ohne Schirm wird ein Filter hinter geschaltet. 

Wie löse ich die Abgänge mit den geschirmten Motorleitungen am besten?  Die Leitungen enthalten die 6 Adern für einen Stern/Dreieckanlauf, den  PE und zusätzlich 3 Adern für die Dichtheitsüberwachung und  Temperaturüberwachung.

Die beste Lösung wäre es, die Motorleitung auf eine Erdungsschiene zu führen, großflächig erden und direkt zu FU zu gehen.
Durch die Dichtheitsüberwachung und Temperaturüberwachung nicht unbedingt möglich.
Ich würde die Motorleitung großflächig auf eine Erdungsschiene legen, dann auf Reihenklemmen gehen.
Dichtheits- umnd Temperaturüberwachung "auskoppeln" und eine neue  geschirmte Leitung vom FU zu den Reihenklemmen führen. Vor den  Reihenklemmen wieder eine Erdungsschiene setzen und den Schirm der neuen  Leitung wieder großflächig erden.

Über eine Rückmeldung von erfahrenen Schaltschrankbauern würde ich mich  sehr freuen. Eventuell hat jemand auch ein oder zwei schöne Fotos von  solchen Dingen.

Gruß Bernd:lol:


----------



## de vliegende hollander (11 Oktober 2015)

Hallo Bernd,

Ist das Kabel vorgefertigt/angegossen am Pumpe als 7-Adrig und Noch 3Adern Überwachung ?

Auf jeden fall  direkt beim Frequenzumrichter die Überwachung auskuppeln. So würde ich es machen.

 Abhängig ob Stern oder Dreieck angeschlossen werden muss , muss am FU noch ein Sternpunkt gemacht werden oder mann schließt jeweils 2 Adern an am Motorklemmen des FU's.

Bram


----------



## BerndStein (11 Oktober 2015)

Hallo Bram,

es sind fertige Anschlussleitungen 6xMotor, 3xÜberwachung + 1xPE.
Wenn ich die Überwachungen direkt am FU auskoppel, müssen auch die Überwachungsrelais beim FU sitzen.
Ist das Vorteilhaft? Ich würde die 24V DC Leitung wesentlich dichter an den "Störenfried" ranführen.
Was sagt die Norm dazu? 
Dann könnte man auf eine "Schirmschiene" am Eingang und Ausgang der Reihenklemmen verzichten.
Ich habe nähmlich die Schirmklemmen von Phönix ins Auge gefasst. Die nehmen aber viel Platz weg.

Gruß Bernd


----------



## HBL (12 Oktober 2015)

Hallo Bernd

Um den Anschluss der Motorenleitung an den FU EMV gerecht auszuführen, musst Du die Installationsvorgaben des FU-Herstellers beachten. Wenn die Einbau- und Installationsvorschriften des FU-Herstellers beachtet werden, so gilt im Sinne der Norm EN 61439-1;2010, "Niederspannungs-Schaltgerätekombinationen – Teil 1: Allgemeine Festlegungen", die EMV-RL als erfüllt.
Ansonsten muss nach der obgenannten Norm eine EMV-Prüfung durchgeführt werden.

Ebenso muss die EMV-Zone nach der Norm festgelegt werden. Bei unterschiedlichen Zonen werden auch unterschiedliche EMV-Werte verlangt.

Um die EMV-RL zu erfüllen, kommst Du  mit konstruktivem Gebastel nicht weit.

Mit Gruss
Hans


----------



## de vliegende hollander (12 Oktober 2015)

BerndStein schrieb:


> Wenn ich die Überwachungen direkt am FU auskoppel, müssen auch die Überwachungsrelais beim FU sitzen.
> Ist das Vorteilhaft? Ich würde die 24V DC Leitung wesentlich dichter an den "Störenfried" ranführen.



Du kannst doch auch dementsprechend lang genug ab isolieren so das die Überwachung nicht direkt beim FU ist.

Bram


----------



## RONIN (12 Oktober 2015)

Hab auch schon Lösungen gesehen da hat man im Klemmen-Bereich 2cm vom Kabelmantel raus-genommen, den Kabelschirm ein wenig geöffnet (einfach mit dem Schraubenzieher das Geflecht ein wenig bei Seite geschoben) und sich 2 Adern heraus geholt. Die Adern wurden dann aufgeklemmt und das restliche Kabel (mit intaktem Schirm) zum FU geführt.
Die 2cm offene Stelle wurde auch in ner Schirmklemme gehalten, Sah gar nicht mal schlecht aus.

 Da musste aber auch kein Sternpunkt gemacht werden. Waren nur 3P+PE und irgendeine Überwachung...

Wir setzen in solchen Situationen die nötigen Klemmen meist direkt unter dem FU. Klemmen das Kabel dort mit Schirmklemme auf
und gehen dann mit yF auf den FU. Wobei das nur mehr 15cm sind. Auf den Klemmen dann auch der Sternpunkt.
Die Klemmen sitzen sogar theoretisch in der Kühlungsfreifläche des FUs, wir bewerten diese aber nicht als Obstruktion.
Wenn man ganz genau ist, könnte man die 15cm noch in Schirmgeflecht packen, aber das halte ich für übertrieben.


----------

